# Making Jigs Using Uhmw



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi all
I am in the process of making jigs for use with my router and I am wondering if there is anybody that can tell me what to use to glue to pieces of UHMW together.
I have tried wood glue and super glue. The first one does not hold and the superglue is just to fast in setting in.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tony
That's the neat part about this type stock nothing sticks to it and it's down fall if you want to add a part to it, now if it's plastic you can use chem.heat to melt the parts as one. (acid-tone for one chem.)
I would used screws or carr. bolts to add what you want to add to it.

Bj


----------

